# Leftover evaporated milk



## honeybee (Dec 12, 2004)

I have a little less than a cup of leftover evaporated milk. What can I do with this?


----------



## crewsk (Dec 13, 2004)

When I have evaporated milk leftover, I use it in my coffee instead of milk or whatever.


----------



## choclatechef (Dec 13, 2004)

Or, you could mix it with a little water and use it in baking cakes, making biscuits or whatever you would use milk for.


----------



## Alix (Dec 13, 2004)

Ever make brown sugar fudge? That would be just the right amount. I will check in after work today and if you haven't already designated it I will post the fudge recipe.


----------

